# Another plant I'D please



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

It's standing about 4' tall, Teeny tiny white daisy like flowers that turn into a medium brownish color....it attracts itsy bitzy bees??


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

White Campion. Can look a bit difference early in the day.


White Campion is native to Europe, Africa, and temperate Asia, and made it here during colonial times.

****
You can use the root of White Campion as a soap substitute for washing clothes. To get the soap, simmer the root in hot water.


About 7:00 PM in the evening.










It is also called White Cockle, Evening Lycnhis, White Robin, Snake Cuckoo, Thunder Flower, and Bull Rattle.

The wasp in the upper left appears to be a yellow jacket. wish the whole wasp would have been in the picture.

 Al


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

alleyyooper said:


> White Campion. Can look a bit difference early in the day.
> 
> 
> White Campion is native to Europe, Africa, and temperate Asia, and made it here during colonial times.
> ...


Hmmm, no. The leaves are different and I have those growing here too. I can probably get s whole pic of the wasp. But thank you! The wasp is very tiny too. I'll get a better pic of the plant.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Horseweed maybe:
http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/horseweed.htm


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Daisy fleabane


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> Horseweed maybe:
> http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/horseweed.htm


YES!!! That's It! Thank you


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have that stuff growing all over here. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## Yoopergirl58 (May 12, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> I have that stuff growing all over here. I hate it with a passion.


First time I've seen it. It's not an attractive plant but the little flies, wasps, bee's, etc sure think it's something special!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I never see any flies, bees, etc on the plants here. Might be because there are a bunch of those plants or maybe there is something better blooming at the same time. 
It makes me itchy if I brush against it. I'm not fond of plants that make me itch.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I also have the horseweed and it looks like the fleabane to me before it blooms into an instant brown puff, no flower.
I am not that fond of it either, left it thinking it was fleabane, now it's blooming all over the place.


----------

